# Huskee 22 ton 6.5 HP log splitter



## NapalmDeath (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm looking at purchasing a Huskee 22 ton 6.5 HP Briggs & Stratton log splitter for occaisional homeowner use, splitting only a cord or two per year of mostly red oak trees with diameters between 8"-24" and lengths of about 20". I was wondering if anyone has experience with this particular machine. One reason I ask is because I rented a log splitter recently that had difficulty splitting the 24" pieces. I was only able to split them by positioning them on their very edges and taking small slices off at a time. I don't want to buy a log splitter that is not going to be able to split 24" pieces. I called the rental business yesterday to ask how many tons and HP their log splitters are rated for and was told they are 10 ton with 10 HP motors. So I assume that a new 22 ton splitter shouldn't have any problems splitting 24" red oak?


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jul 26, 2006)

I have used the 22 ton model in Oak, Pecan and Misquite in Texas. No problems with any but the largest (36-48") rounds. 

When it came time for me to buy one, I purchased the 35 tom model. There has been nothing that I am not able to split or cut through.

Hal


----------



## slipknot (Jul 26, 2006)

I'd go with the next step up in tonnage! These splitters are ok for the money.


----------



## Husky372 (Jul 26, 2006)

More horse power. 22 tons is fine. But it is the horse power that is giving you that force. 6.5 hp just isn't enough imo.


----------



## slipknot (Jul 26, 2006)

hmmmm!! You might be on to something there cause I push on the governer spring when i come across something thats hard to split and crack ...she splits! Talking about my chitty 22 Ton husky!


----------



## NapalmDeath (Jul 27, 2006)

So how would the log splitter I rented compare in performance with it's 10 HP motor but only 10 tons of force to the 6.5 HP Huskee with 22 tons of force. What I'm trying to determine is if the Huskee will perform better than the rental companys machine I used.


----------



## 046 (Jul 27, 2006)

in the market to purchase a log splitter too. so I've been trying to follow these type threads. 

folks seems to be posting, don't trust tons ratings. go by diameter of ram instead. 

So which is better? with a budget of under $1,500...

an older used large tonage unit VS buying a new model like harbor freight 35 ton unit


----------



## slipknot (Jul 27, 2006)

NapalmDeath said:


> So how would the log splitter I rented compare in performance with it's 10 HP motor but only 10 tons of force to the 6.5 HP Huskee with 22 tons of force. What I'm trying to determine is if the Huskee will perform better than the rental companys machine I used.



I bet they are about the same if not the rental unit might be more powerful. The husky units ARE not true tonnage it's all about marketing! Kinda like when you compare bringgs and stratton engines to honda engines. They have different ways of finding there numbers. At least the japs are honest with what they sell.


----------



## Big Woody (Jul 29, 2006)

The 22 ton husky is more than you will ever need for home use. I have one and have split 36" oak rounds amazingly well. It will split a bigger piece than you can maneuver under it. If it can't then there is something wrong with that particular unit since mine does fine. Here is some proof:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=31851&page=3

Check out the picture in my post near the middle of this page.

I have split several of the pin oak logs up with the 22 ton Husky.


----------



## NapalmDeath (Jul 29, 2006)

Big Woody said:


> The 22 ton husky is more than you will ever need for home use. I have one and have split 36" oak rounds amazingly well. It will split a bigger piece than you can maneuver under it. If it can't then there is something wrong with that particular unit since mine does fine. Here is some proof:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=31851&page=3
> 
> ...


Well, you sold me. I believe I'll be buying a 22 ton Huskee soon.


----------



## Big Woody (Jul 29, 2006)

If mine was stolen, I would buy another identical one tomorrow. It has more than enough splitting power. I have split up many 36"+ logs sectioned into 18-24 inches in length with no problem. I have split some locust and hackberry trees around 24 inches diameter and it just laughs at those litte guys. I also split up a 40" silver Maple this spring as well. 

The only few times I have stalled it was in one of those huge trunk pieces with knots/crotches in it. In those few cases you have to either cut it in half with a chainsaw or put 4 to 5 wedges into it and still cut part of it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jul 29, 2006)

NapalmDeath said:


> So how would the log splitter I rented compare in performance with it's 10 HP motor but only 10 tons of force to the 6.5 HP Huskee with 22 tons of force. What I'm trying to determine is if the Huskee will perform better than the rental companys machine I used.



HP rating doesnt really have anything to do with workable tonnage. Your tonnage rating comes from the max pressure your pump will put out, and size of your cylinder.

The HP on your motor relates more to the GPM rating of the pump, generally 1/2 horse per GPM is the minimum. I have an 8 horse with a 16gpm pump and 4.5" cylinder, and it has split anything ive thrown at it only using half throttle.


----------



## NapalmDeath (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info. I was at Sears a couple of days ago and was looking at their logsplitter. It was a Craftsman 27 ton with a 6.5 HP Briggs & Stratton for $1300. Same price as the Huskee 27 ton 6.5 HP. Anyone know who makes the Craftsman logsplitters? Though I'll probably go with the Huskee 22 ton, I'm curious who makes the Craftsman splitters.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 3, 2006)

I think the Craftsman splitters are made by MTD. I could be wrong, look one over, you may see MTD stamped on it somewhere.


----------



## RockinB (Aug 4, 2006)

I own an MTD 21 ton with a 6.5 Tecumseh engine. It has split everything I need to split including some old 24 to 30 inch oak that has been cured for a number of years. 

For casual homeowner use, it's just fine.


----------



## Hiwayherbie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Have a Huskee 22 ton*

I have a Huskee 22 ton splitter and it works great splitting anything I need split.
Sure beats the heck out of a splitting maul!


----------



## NapalmDeath (Aug 17, 2006)

Hiwayherbie said:


> I have a Huskee 22 ton splitter and it works great splitting anything I need split.
> Sure beats the heck out of a splitting maul!


That sounds good to me. I'm getting too old to want to split everything with a maul.


----------



## hammer0419 (Sep 4, 2006)

Last year I purchased a Troy Built (MTD) from Lowe's. It is a 27 ton with a 5.5hp Honda on it for $1299. There has been NOTHING I have thrown at it that it did not split with ease.


----------



## Steve128 (Feb 16, 2007)

*NapalmDeath*

Did you buy the Huskee yet?


----------



## bigair (Feb 16, 2007)

I have one. I can't see where I would ever need anything more. It handles everything i've thrown at it.


----------



## Steve128 (Feb 16, 2007)

*bigair*

What model did you get and are you satisfied with it?

thanks


----------



## ben14826 (Feb 17, 2007)

I use a Huskee 35 ton for my firewood business and I really like it, splits anything at all and at $1750 I don't see how you can go wrong. Only problem is the 15 second cycle time.


----------



## NapalmDeath (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve128 said:


> Did you buy the Huskee yet?



No, I haven't had the extra cash yet. Seems like something else always pops up that takes priority. I'll rent a splitter again this year then I should be able to get a new one next year.

Steve, your avitar is freakin' me out.


----------



## michael j (Feb 17, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> I use a Huskee 35 ton for my firewood business and I really like it, splits anything at all and at $1750 I don't see how you can go wrong. Only problem is the 15 second cycle time.



Me too. Got mine for about 1500 though. It split a cord of nasty, narly, twisted elm last Sun. It's probably done min 100 cords in the 5 or so years I've owned it.

Mike


----------



## Shipper50 (Feb 17, 2007)

NapalmDeath said:


> No, I haven't had the extra cash yet. Seems like something else always pops up that takes priority. I'll rent a splitter again this year then I should be able to get a new one next year.
> 
> Steve, your avitar is freakin' me out.



I bought my huskee 22 ton 6.5 briggs from TSC and got lucky when a nice guy who worked there gave me a card good for a one time 10% discount. Got a $999.95 splitter for $100 off. 

I called my local rental place and they wanted $45 a day or $135 a week. So I guess it will pay for itself in the short run.

Its split everything I have tried, even though it groans with crotch wood.

Shipper


----------



## bigair (Feb 17, 2007)

Steve128 said:


> What model did you get and are you satisfied with it?
> 
> thanks



I have the Huskee 22 ton. Yes, it works great. I had borrowed a friends splitter, which was the same Huskee. After using it for a weekend, I went out and bought my own fron TSC.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 17, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> Only problem is the 15 second cycle time.



Could you put a larger GPM pump on it and shorten that? What is the rating of the pump it has now?

Ian


----------



## ASEMASTER (Feb 17, 2007)

*buy the husky*

I got a 22 ton husky from tsc that had been used for a weekend by an employee. they knocked off 250$ I couldn't build one for that even using used stuff . so I had to have it . it has split some real nasty yellow wind twisted birch from the mountains of vt. with no problem.


----------



## Steve128 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Joined the Huskee 22 Club*

Took 046, Big Woody, Hiwayherbie, bigair, Shipper 50 and Acemaster, et al advise and purchased it. Used for 5 hours of use this weekend with my boys. I really like it. My boys' appreciate it even more


----------



## Shipper50 (Feb 19, 2007)

Steve128 said:


> Took 046, Big Woody, Hiwayherbie, bigair, Ahipper 50 and Acemaster, et al advise and purchased it. Used for 5 hours of use this weekend with my boys. I really like it. My boys' appreciate it even more



Glad its working for you. I am sure you will more than get your moneys worth. Did you get it at TSC? And if so did you get the 10% off?

I have been called a lot of things in my life, but (hipper) is not one of them:hmm3grin2orange: 

Shipper


----------



## ben14826 (Feb 19, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Could you put a larger GPM pump on it and shorten that? What is the rating of the pump it has now?
> 
> Ian



yeah a better pump would help. it has a 16 gpm now, but IDK how much faster ofa pump I could get and at what price. Maybe I'l look into this.


----------



## Steve128 (Feb 19, 2007)

*My Bad Shipper50*

Will work on my typing:bang:

No, I didn't get 10% off but still feel like I got a bargain. Glad you got the 10% though.


----------



## jerry wayne (Mar 10, 2007)

NapalmDeath said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a Huskee 22 ton 6.5 HP Briggs & Stratton log splitter for occaisional homeowner use, splitting only a cord or two per year of mostly red oak trees with diameters between 8"-24" and lengths of about 20". I was wondering if anyone has experience with this particular machine. One reason I ask is because I rented a log splitter recently that had difficulty splitting the 24" pieces. I was only able to split them by positioning them on their very edges and taking small slices off at a time. I don't want to buy a log splitter that is not going to be able to split 24" pieces. I called the rental business yesterday to ask how many tons and HP their log splitters are rated for and was told they are 10 ton with 10 HP motors. So I assume that a new 22 ton splitter shouldn't have any problems splitting 24" red oak?



just bought the same thing last week......nothing stops that S.O.B. very impressed so far bigger stuff i go vertical with good to have an x tra set of hands too good luck


----------



## NapalmDeath (Mar 10, 2007)

jerry wayne said:


> just bought the same thing last week......nothing stops that S.O.B. very impressed so far bigger stuff i go vertical with good to have an x tra set of hands too good luck



Good to hear.


----------



## jerry wayne (Mar 15, 2007)

NapalmDeath said:


> Thanks for all of the info. I was at Sears a couple of days ago and was looking at their logsplitter. It was a Craftsman 27 ton with a 6.5 HP Briggs & Stratton for $1300. Same price as the Huskee 27 ton 6.5 HP. Anyone know who makes the Craftsman logsplitters? Though I'll probably go with the Huskee 22 ton, I'm curious who makes the Craftsman splitters.



Huskee @1000 $ at Tractor supply


----------



## rmtlle (Dec 30, 2008)

*Huskee 22 ton 6.5 horsepower log splitter from TSC*

I am asking this for my dad. Has anyone ever had a problem with the couplings? Have the ears ever sheared off? 
When the splitter was assembled in appears to have been assembled incorrectly.
The shaft on the motor was too long for the setup and they cut a hole in the spider in order for the motor to be bolted to the bracket.
Now the only way I can see to correct it is to make a spacer between the motor and the bracket before installing a new coupling. 
Has anyone had this problem? Or any suggestions as to why this has happened? Or how to repair it?


----------



## 046 (Dec 30, 2008)

you need to call Speeco directly and ask for tech. 

Speeco support has been one of the best around!!!
what few issues with Speeco splitters has been all resolved fairly quick. 



rmtlle said:


> I am asking this for my dad. Has anyone ever had a problem with the couplings? Have the ears ever sheared off?
> When the splitter was assembled in appears to have been assembled incorrectly.
> The shaft on the motor was too long for the setup and they cut a hole in the spider in order for the motor to be bolted to the bracket.
> Now the only way I can see to correct it is to make a spacer between the motor and the bracket before installing a new coupling.
> Has anyone had this problem? Or any suggestions as to why this has happened? Or how to repair it?


----------



## Geez (Dec 30, 2008)

rmtlle said:


> I am asking this for my dad. Has anyone ever had a problem with the couplings? Have the ears ever sheared off?
> When the splitter was assembled in appears to have been assembled incorrectly.
> The shaft on the motor was too long for the setup and they cut a hole in the spider in order for the motor to be bolted to the bracket.
> Now the only way I can see to correct it is to make a spacer between the motor and the bracket before installing a new coupling.
> Has anyone had this problem? Or any suggestions as to why this has happened? Or how to repair it?



I just had this problem and based upon what everyone said here, I called their 800 number. They sent me a new Lovejoy connector within a week or so. No charge even though it was out of warrantee. 
BTW, they didn't cut a hole in the spider, this is just a different type of spider put out by Lovejoy.


----------



## BIG BEAM (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm glad this is not a big problem.This splitter is on my short list.I'm gunna get a splitter just not sure which one

16 ton electric(2 HP) ramsplitter
22 ton TSC (husky)
20 ton NT Powerhorse(2 way)

Still going a little :crazy1: over which one.

DON


----------



## J.W Younger (Dec 30, 2008)

all in all I'm ok with my 22 ton huskee just wish the beam and toe plate were a little stronger. I tend to be kinda tough on equipment.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine as been OK. Cycle time is a bit slugish, but the 6.5 Honda starts easy, and I have yet to gag the thing with 30"+ oak and cherry.
It might slow to almost a stall on knots, but always punches through.

When you get it home, double check the resevoir. Mine was 3 qt's low, and several fittings were leaking.

If you have a glitch, call speeco, don't bother with the TSC store.
They don't know squat about splitters, sprayers, or tractors for that matter, and don't have a clue. They should change thier name to "Horse feed supply center".

Good luck to ya!!
Dingeryote


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck, I know I have stalled my 25 ton a few times hopes yours works for you


----------



## rmtlle (Dec 30, 2008)

Geez said:


> I just had this problem and based upon what everyone said here, I called their 800 number. They sent me a new Lovejoy connector within a week or so. No charge even though it was out of warrantee.
> BTW, they didn't cut a hole in the spider, this is just a different type of spider put out by Lovejoy.



Thank you for the reply! My dad will greatly appreciate your helpfull advice.


----------



## ngzcaz (Dec 31, 2008)

My son recently bought me the 27 ton for Christmas ( getting too old to split by hand ) and it works fine, a little heavy to haul with a 10 hp Bolens down in the woods though....

Before he got me the Husky, I also bought a 12 ton pneumatic from the west coast and I split 28 inch ash with it so dont be hooked on tonnage only. Great item if you have sufficient air to the unit. Absolutely the best bang for the buck going, bar none. Its now for sale since I have the gas unit.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## skytow (Dec 31, 2008)

Late to the game here but...

Agree with the comments that the 22 ton Speeco/Huskee will split everything you can feed it. I've never been able to stop it with all sorts of hardwood.

One thing to check.... make sure the engine mounting bolts are all tight! My motor seemed to be vibrating more than normal one day after about 15 hours of use from new. I shut it down and found ALL of the bolts / nuts loose!

Tightened them and no problems since! Good splitter for the $$$. 

JD


----------



## bortle (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a Huskee 22 ton Just bought this year and I'm quite happy with it so far. It's split some really gnarly twisted stuff. Keep the wedge really sharp and it will cut through wood like cheese. It's light enough to move by hand. I like the auto return. Push the lever and you can get another peice ready while the piston is retracting. Always wear work boots when splitting. And watch where you put your fingers. Should have bought one years ago.


----------



## bump_r (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the 27 ton Honda-powered splitter and my buddy has the next step down (20? 22?) with the Briggs engine.

I like my bigger cast or forged foot better than his smaller steel one. The small one really needs to be extended to make vertical splitting worth a poo. Anything too big to lift to the horizontal mode is invariably non-cylindrical and a real beeyotch to make "take hold" and not just lift the splitter off the ground. Actually, we prefer to split or cut rounds if we need to versus vertical splitting. Getting on your knees to muscle a big log around sucketh.

I like my main beam's "cradle" much better than his flat-top. The cradle actually does a great job of holding the log, whereas you must hold the log on his machine.

His splitter seems to have a faster cycle time, but we've not been able to stall either one. I generally run muine at 1/2 or 3/4 throttle anyway, so cycle time isn't a big priority for me.

I never did warm up to my Honda. It just ever did impress me like I expected a Honda to. At any throttle position. Merely adequate, nothing special. I'd not select that splitter just for the engine. Buddy's Briggs is just fine. Starts easily, idles well, revs smoothly and produces adequate power. My machine is two years old, his is one. Time will tell about longevity.

I don't think the manufacturer primes these before they paint them. My tank had sheets of paint peel off, and there was no difference in color between exterior and bottom layer. I've since camoflaged mine to keep it more inconspicuous to tweakers when I do have to leave it outside. Nothing like a towable bright red and looks-like-everyone-else's splitter to attract thieves.

The tongues are kind of flimsy, they really don't take well to a jack-knife back-over like one would expect. Don't ask...

Put a ball bungee around the tongue behind where the kickstand folds into, that way you can bungee it in place while you fiddle with the pin.

My model leaks (gas or oil, I forgot) when it's tilted rearward (foot on the ground, coupler in the air, not in vertical splitting position). His doesn't, so he just stands it up to pin the kickstand in place. I can't, hence the bungee.

The safety chains are about 4 links too short. Lengthen 'em.

The wedge is built such that a pair of voids exist in the top where you can lodge fiberglass driveway markers (orange with reflective tape on the top) so you can see that you still have the splitter as you drive. I'm real freaky about that for some reason.

The steel hydro line along the cylinder is placed perfectly that you can wedge a hatchet in there for those stringy hangers-on. And it says there going down the road. Oops.
 
Keep your fingers clear of the wedge a bit longer than you think you should. The wedge is followed by the cross-bolt and that will turn your fingertip a lovely purple color. Again, don't ask.

Good luck.


----------



## bump_r (Dec 31, 2008)

Damm that was a long post, sorry.


----------



## ngzcaz (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the 27 w/ the Briggs & Stratton engine. Tongue seems to be fine ( I havent flipped mine )  engine ( 6.75 hp ) is more than adequate, its the pump that determines how well it will split. All splitters, and maybe they do, should have the auto return if you are in a hurry to grab the next one while its retracting. While maul splitting sufficed for 30 plus years, I guess its time to give my shoulder/rotator cuff a break. Dont know how much it weighs but its got to be 500 to 600 lbs. 

BTW, Honda's had a recall on the engine, actually I believe it was the tank that was/could leak so you may want to check that.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bump_r (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks, good info.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Dec 31, 2008)

*Changes*

it seams that now I have split all the real big wood on My property I'm going to build a new beam to swap out so that the wedge is on the beam and the push plate is on the ram. I work next to timberwolf and got one of there wedges to but on my beam,along with a table. now the wood will be split and piled in a row as the splitter is moved ahead with the wood coming off the splitter. I'LL be able to reinstall the original beam by moving three pins to change out the piston and beam.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Dec 31, 2008)

nice post bump r, i believe i have the same splitter, it is the 27 ton one with a honda engine from lowes. wish i know of this site ahead of time but either way i am very happy with the splitter overall. i have never stalled it even with some big knotty red cherry. if i can get it in the ram it has broken through for me.

i have split about a dozen cords with it and have loaned to my family who have done at least that with it. only problem i have ever run into is it was hard to start in some real cold weather (mid teans). once i warmed up the oil some it was fine.

going on three years no with it and i am happy.


----------



## k8crd (Jan 1, 2009)

*huskee 22 ton log splitter*

jredsjeep:

"only problem i have ever run into is it was hard to start in some real cold weather (mid teans). once i warmed up the oil some it was fine."

My friends new 22 ton Huskee (TSC) log splitter (3 months old) would not start yesterday. I checked the owners manual and he was running 5w30 oil in the engine for temps below 40F. The temperature here in michigan was in the mid-teens. Were had to remove the spark plug from his B&S engine and squirt starting fluid in the piston chamber before it would fire up. He is running the hydraulic fluid that came with the unit when he purchase it. The owners manual says to replace it with ATF for temps below 40F.

"When you refer to warming up the oil it was fine" - are you talking about the engine oil or the hydraulic oil???
And what process did you use to heat it up??? 

I use a borrowed 20 year old huskee 20 ton log splitter with an old B&S engine and running conventional hydraulic fluid and it does not have this problem. I was wondering if the problem was due to the new B&S engines today are running tighter engine tolerances (due to emission standards) as what might explain the differences between the old and new machines!!

k8crd
michigan


----------



## Jredsjeep (Jan 2, 2009)

mine is runnig the honda engine but i didnt do anything fancy, just put a holegen light under the engine for 20-30mins and it took enough of the cold edge off it would fire fine then. i have never had that problem before with the older engines either. 

mine didnt come with hydraulic fluid and i honestly dont remember which 5 gallon pail i grabbed from tractor supply to put in it. the engine is just running standard straight 30 wt. it is not usual for me to run it this cold i prefer to split while it is in the 40-50 range.


----------



## k8crd (Jan 9, 2009)

*Has anyone seen the newly designed Speeco log splitters at TSC*

I stopped at a TSC (in another town) and saw a 22 ton and 34 ton Huskee (Speeco) log splitter outside the store.

They have made a few design changes to them.

1) wider log cradle

2) larger foot piece on the 22 ton (eng. cast steel), not sure if it is larger on the 34 ton. My buddy bought at 22 ton Huskee at TSC (about 3 months ago, it has a smaller foot than this unit).

3) There are two (2) holes drilled in the I-beam on both the 22 & 34 ton units I saw, to accept an optional $89.00 log catcher shelf.

TSC did not personally have the shelf physically available to look at.

TSC customer service person said these units came out 6 months ago but I have not seen these at my local TSC probably because they were still selling off the old design 
models.

TSC customer service person said picture of the new design units along with the optional log catcher shelf will be in the new TSC catalog when it comes out.

Has anyone here, bought one of these new designed 22 ton units? 

If yes, did you purchase the optional log catcher shelf?


k8crd
michigan


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 9, 2009)

ASEMASTER said:


> it seams that now I have split all the real big wood on My property I'm going to build a new beam to swap out so that the wedge is on the beam and the push plate is on the ram. I work next to timberwolf and got one of there wedges to but on my beam,along with a table. now the wood will be split and piled in a row as the splitter is moved ahead with the wood coming off the splitter. I'LL be able to reinstall the original beam by moving three pins to change out the piston and beam.




ASE,

When ya get done tinkering, I'd greatly appreciate some pics of your set up.

I have been thinking of reversing things on mine, and adding a table behind the wedge, so I can just toss the splits into the truck instead of bending over all the time. The issue is all the Big wood I have around here means I will still need to be able to reverse things back in order to vertical split.

Right now I'm still in the thinking it over and gathering ideas stage.

Thanks!!
Dingeryote


----------



## DocDryden (Jan 9, 2009)

*4-way splitter head on a 22 ton Huskee ?*

Has anyone used a 4-way splitter head on a 22 ton Huskee 6.5 HP log splitter?


----------



## Jredsjeep (Jan 9, 2009)

ASEMASTER said:


> it seams that now I have split all the real big wood on My property I'm going to build a new beam to swap out so that the wedge is on the beam and the push plate is on the ram. I work next to timberwolf and got one of there wedges to but on my beam,along with a table. now the wood will be split and piled in a row as the splitter is moved ahead with the wood coming off the splitter. I'LL be able to reinstall the original beam by moving three pins to change out the piston and beam.



i would be very interested in this to....


----------



## dnf0929 (Jan 9, 2009)

When I had one and posed the same question it was strongly recommended by a lot of knowledgable guys that putting a 4 way wedge isn't a good idea. The fact that the wedge is mounted on the ram can result in damage due to excessive twisting.


----------



## bushinspector (Jan 9, 2009)

I must be doing somthing a little different than most folks. I find the 22 ton splitter a little short sometimes when splitting elm.


----------



## DocDryden (Jan 9, 2009)

*A litter short…. Do you mean week…no balls*

A little short…. Do you mean week…no balls 
I have notice that when I split elm it slows down a lot, but it will split the wood..


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a mtd 27 ton w honda, was looking into the four way also. some foot notes I saw on northern tool was must be 30 or 32 ton or greater? but found a guy out of n.y. who made them said he hasn't had any problems as of yet w/lower tonage splitters. also mine seems to be a two stage pump, when it slows or stalls 2 sec later it plows thru it like butter!!! are the huskys the same? my wedge is on the ram also.


----------



## upstate mike (Aug 16, 2010)

*huskee log splitters*

i purchased a huskee 22 ton log splitter from tractor supply i only split about 2 -3 cords a wood a year this machine works just fine.


----------



## Thickskin (Aug 17, 2010)

Husky372 said:


> More horse power. 22 tons is fine. But it is the horse power that is giving you that force. 6.5 hp just isn't enough imo.



Horsepower has not much to do with the force. The force is a factor of max psi that the pump produces and the cylinder volume/size. Obviously you need enough horse power to turn the pump but beyond that you are not adding tonnage by adding horsepower.


----------



## Thickskin (Aug 17, 2010)

NapalmDeath said:


> Thanks for all of the info. I was at Sears a couple of days ago and was looking at their logsplitter. It was a Craftsman 27 ton with a 6.5 HP Briggs & Stratton for $1300. Same price as the Huskee 27 ton 6.5 HP. Anyone know who makes the Craftsman logsplitters? Though I'll probably go with the Huskee 22 ton, I'm curious who makes the Craftsman splitters.



Pretty sure it is MTD.


----------



## Thickskin (Aug 17, 2010)

DocDryden said:


> A little short…. Do you mean week…no balls
> I have notice that when I split elm it slows down a lot, but it will split the wood..



All splitters with two stage pumps are going to slow down. That is the nature of the type of pump.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 18, 2012)

*Husky 28 ton*

Does Speeco make Husky splitters? I just bought a 28 ton yesterday at tsc and i was wondering who builds them?


----------



## stumpy75 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes they do. My 22T Huskee has a Speeco sticker on the tank...


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 18, 2012)

stumpy75 said:


> Yes they do. My 22T Huskee has a Speeco sticker on the tank...



Do they make good equiptment?


----------



## stumpy75 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes they do make good stuff. Some of the lower priced machines out there, but the quality is still good. And Speeco customer service is some of the best around if you have a problem. I've run maybe 10 full cords through mine since last fall, and could not be happier... 

Just be sure to double check all your hydraulic fittings right away, and then all of the nuts and bolts after a few hours of running. Remember that it was assembled by a kid at TSC...


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 18, 2012)

stumpy75 said:


> Yes they do make good stuff. Some of the lower priced machines out there, but the quality is still good. And Speeco customer service is some of the best around if you have a problem. I've run maybe 10 full cords through mine since last fall, and could not be happier...
> 
> Just be sure to double check all your hydraulic fittings right away, and then all of the nuts and bolts after a few hours of running. Remember that it was assembled by a kid at TSC...



Yea nuff said


----------

